# The first cycle without testosterone



## johny555 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have question about my first cycle which consist from Trenbolon, Boldenone and Stanazol (oral). I have 211 pounds and I would like to rech 220 pounds.  I would like to avoid acne and gyno, so I eliminate the testosterone. I do not need to gain to much bulk, but I would like to reach more hardness of muscle. Can I do this first cycle ? Or if must be the testosterone in the first cycle, which will you recommend me. 

Thanks


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 8, 2015)

Is this your first cycle? Or just your first cycle with out test? Need a little stats would be nice. But you say your 211 so you must know what your doing. You could still potentially get gyno from tren. Its a prolactin. You need caber. I personally wouldn't run a cycle with out test. At least at cruse levels. And 211? Is that a cut 211? or a fat fuck 211? Because if its a fat fuck 211 Id say gyno is in your future my man!


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 8, 2015)

Boldenone gives me pretty good lat acne.  I would at least do TRT dose test.  Tren?  First cycle?  Good luck.  Tren can give you gyno too bro.  Boldenone converts to estro at a small rate as well.  Just buy your damn nolvadex and do TRT dose test.  Have fun.


----------



## johny555 (Feb 8, 2015)

It will be my first cycle. No fat, I have 13% of fat and have visited gym almost 10 years. So no worry about fat fuck.


----------



## johny555 (Feb 8, 2015)

So you think, for example enanthat could be a good for first cycle with boldenone and eliminate trenbolone ?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Feb 8, 2015)

johny555 said:


> So you think, for example enanthat could be a good for first cycle with boldenone and eliminate trenbolone ?



I would do Test only and see how your body responds.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 8, 2015)

Tren is serious shit my man. But you could do it. Id save that tho bro, I bet you would see amazing result off of test alone. I would do test, deca, dbol, front load test prop. Good AI in there good pct. With proper diet and training you would be amazed at the results.


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome to the community! Repost in the anabolic zone for more views and responses. Also list your personal stats (age, height, weight, bodyfat) and training experience. Hint: a 1st cycle should be test only.


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

First cycle is tren? Bad idea especially if you havn't done test yet or any other liquids. Test is staple item with tren.


----------



## Riles (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome, read the stickies, there is a lot of good info addressing first cycle layouts along with a lot of other info that will make your journey a little smoother


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 24, 2015)

johny555 said:


> So you think, for example enanthat could be a good for first cycle with boldenone and eliminate trenbolone ?



For example you need testosterone.  Any type of testosterone.


----------



## VapeHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Check please


----------



## ldog (Mar 4, 2015)

Johnny,

i would not touch any gear until you better educate yourself. You need knowledge and the stickies will provide that.


----------



## psychowhite (Mar 4, 2015)

Testosterone is the magic word here


----------

